# Iranian Warships Gathering in the Straits of Hormuz



## longknife (Aug 4, 2018)

An extremely dangerous situation. Iranian leaders are threatening to cut off the supply of oil shipped through this narrow channel. The slightest wrong move and a conflagaration could quickly follow.

_The Iranian navy is increasing its presence at the Strait of Hormuz, sparking concerns that Tehran is showcasing its ability to block international access to the world’s most important oil transit point._

“_We are aware of the increase in Iranian naval operations within the Arabian Gulf, Strait of Hormuz and Gulf of Oman,” U.S. Central Command spokesman Capt. Bill Urban said Wednesday. “We are monitoring it closely, and will continue to work with our partners to ensure freedom of navigation and free flow of commerce in international waterways.”_

_Iran’s navy has been assembling its warships at the northern opening of the strategic waterway. The move comes as tensions have ratcheted up between Tehran and Washington over the Trump administration’s decision to terminate its nuclear deal and levy more sanctions against Iran._

_Iranian leaders have threatened to shut down the strait if the country is blocked from exporting crude oil._

More @ US military watching closely as Iranian ships gather at key oil shipping route


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Is anyone SURPRISED??--------its an agenda in the works for YEARS


----------



## ESay (Aug 7, 2018)

Iran defends its interests. This move didnt come as a surprise.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 7, 2018)

longknife said:


> An extremely dangerous situation. Iranian leaders are threatening to cut off the supply of oil shipped through this narrow channel. The slightest wrong move and a conflagaration could quickly follow.
> 
> _The Iranian navy is increasing its presence at the Strait of Hormuz, sparking concerns that Tehran is showcasing its ability to block international access to the world’s most important oil transit point._
> 
> ...



Let's see who should be there. The Iranians, it's right next to Iran, or the Americans which are from thousands of miles away.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 7, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > An extremely dangerous situation. Iranian leaders are threatening to cut off the supply of oil shipped through this narrow channel. The slightest wrong move and a conflagaration could quickly follow.
> ...


Ya just ignore Saudia Arabia Kuwait Oman Quatar Iraq.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 7, 2018)

The Shiite will hit the fan very soon.  This regime is about to collapse.  Iranians aren't going to kill themsleves to keep these Islamist animals in power.  If anything, they will join the Americans.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 7, 2018)

ESay said:


> Iran defends its interests. This move didnt come as a surprise.



Defend?  From what?  You don't take Military action against a Peruvian Oil Tanker headed to South Africa...

Flexing their weak muscles imo…


----------



## ESay (Aug 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Iran defends its interests. This move didnt come as a surprise.
> ...


I dont think that Iran will shut the strait because of sanctions or something like that. But they will almost certainly try this in the case of the US military actions against them. Doubtfully that military operation is at hand now, but they dont exclude it in the future and are preparing themselves to that.


----------



## there4eyeM (Aug 7, 2018)

Roudy said:


> The Shiite will hit the fan very soon.  This regime is about to collapse.  Iranians aren't going to kill themsleves to keep these Islamist animals in power.  If anything, they will join the Americans.


From your lips...


----------



## Meathead (Aug 7, 2018)

ESay said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Our ships will make their sailors fish food and we have the POTUS to make it so.


----------



## there4eyeM (Aug 7, 2018)

Wars are always easy before they happen.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 7, 2018)

Been there before with them trying this.  They didn't do well.  lol


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 7, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Been there before with them trying this. They didn't do well. lol



Hence the...


----------



## ESay (Aug 7, 2018)

Meathead said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


It would be better if you minded your own business. You have already shown your excellent job in Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya and Syria. Thats enough.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 7, 2018)

ESay said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 7, 2018)

It’s their strait and we have our own oil.

Fuck them and their strait.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 7, 2018)

ESay said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


"My business" is whatever I decide it to be. Whenyou have power you don't take threats from midgets, flat out.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 7, 2018)

Life would have been a lot better for the Iranians if the 'Green Revolution' had taken place possibly... The one thing they don't need is a 'Olive Drab' Revolution'...


----------



## Meathead (Aug 7, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> It’s their strait and we have our own oil.
> 
> Fuck them and their strait.


Your grasp of economics and geography is certainly lacking. I don't suffer dingbats well. That is true.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 7, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> It’s their strait and we have our own oil.
> 
> Fuck them and their strait.



it is  THEIR STRAIT?        you got a link to that fantasy?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 7, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> it is THEIR STRAIT? you got a link to that fantasy?



Its true... It is not International Waters... I believe there is some sort of UN or NATO treaty though...


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 7, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > It’s their strait and we have our own oil.
> ...



It’s in the Middle East.

We’re not.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 7, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



when our ships float around on the high seas----- we are.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 7, 2018)

longknife said:


> An extremely dangerous situation. Iranian leaders are threatening to cut off the supply of oil shipped through this narrow channel. The slightest wrong move and a conflagaration could quickly follow.
> 
> _The Iranian navy is increasing its presence at the Strait of Hormuz, sparking concerns that Tehran is showcasing its ability to block international access to the world’s most important oil transit point._
> 
> ...




You can watch the Iranians get their ass-kicking in real time here if they try anything.  Mouse over any ship for its identity:
MarineTraffic: Global Ship Tracking Intelligence | AIS Marine Traffic


----------



## pismoe (Aug 7, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> It’s their strait and we have our own oil.
> 
> Fuck them and their strait.


--------------------------------------------------  i don't think that it works that way with 'mrobama' being gone MrClean .


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 7, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i don't think that it works that way with 'mrobama' being gone MrClean



Yes gonna tell me that with close to a trlllion in defense spending we can’t eliminate anyone who fucks with us?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > it is THEIR STRAIT? you got a link to that fantasy?
> ...


Straits are international waters by maritime law.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 7, 2018)

ESay said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


GW had no intention of winning.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 7, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Been there before with them trying this.  They didn't do well.  lol



Yep.  I remember back in the early 90's when Desert Storm was going on, they tried to mess with us.  Pissed me off too, because I had just gotten off the night shift and was getting ready to fall asleep when the General Quarters alarm went off.  Seems that they decided to send 3 of their little ships out after the carrier. 

Well, we lit off the alert aircraft and they buzzed the ships at about 100 ft off the water.  They were then told that if they didn't back off, they would be fired on during the next pass by the FA-18's.

They turned around rather quickly.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 7, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Straits are international waters by maritime law.



21 miles across the Straight at the widest point... 12 miles to be in International Waters... You are either in Oman or Iran when you are floating the Straight...


The right of innocent passage, laid out in Articles 17 – 26 of the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (“UNCLOS”), protects the right of ships in transit to pass through another nation’s territorial sea, subject to certain regulations that may be imposed by the sovereign. Passage is considered innocent “so long as it is not prejudicial to the peace, good order or security of the coastal State.” Innocent passage, however, can be subject to certain conditions imposed by the sovereign state, and may in fact be suspended temporarily in times of emergency.

Is the Strait of Hormuz Governed by Treaty or by Customary International Law?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Been there before with them trying this.  They didn't do well.  lol
> ...


Tell us more of your tales of courage, like being too scared to go to the USO.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Straits are international waters by maritime law.
> ...



wat's the EMERGENCY??     an ayatoilet hissy fit?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 7, 2018)

ESay said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


They try to cut the sea lanes there they are going to the bottom .


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 7, 2018)

longknife said:


> An extremely dangerous situation. Iranian leaders are threatening to cut off the supply of oil shipped through this narrow channel. The slightest wrong move and a conflagaration could quickly follow.
> 
> _The Iranian navy is increasing its presence at the Strait of Hormuz, sparking concerns that Tehran is showcasing its ability to block international access to the world’s most important oil transit point._
> 
> ...


How thoughtful of them.  Trump should send a thank you note.  Makes it so much easier for us to degrade their entire navy.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Been there before with them trying this.  They didn't do well.  lol
> ...


Their jets put us at GQ all the time.  Pissed me off.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 7, 2018)

Meathead said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


My GQ back then was aft emergency diesel.  Stood watch in the engine room at the switch gear.  All we had was vent fans blowing hot air.  Berthings had no ac.  Nothing but vents blowing hot air with small fans.

Place sucked on old cg


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 7, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Nope, we only had to go to GQ one time during that cruise for real, and it was because of the Iranian gunboats.  

Maybe the reason your ship got buzzed was because it didn't have aircraft that could respond to idiot pilots buzzing the ship.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Life would have been a lot better for the Iranians if the 'Green Revolution' had taken place possibly... The one thing they don't need is a 'Olive Drab' Revolution'...


You mean the one where shitstain obama betrayed the Greens?   Yeah.  If he had not lied,  if he had not turned the names of the Green leadership over to the Ayatollahs it would have been over by now.

Curse him, his name and all descendants.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Wasn't buzzed.  They would approach us trying to get in range.  We would put missiles on the rail.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 7, 2018)

longknife said:


> An extremely dangerous situation. Iranian leaders are threatening to cut off the supply of oil shipped through this narrow channel. The slightest wrong move and a conflagaration could quickly follow.
> 
> _The Iranian navy is increasing its presence at the Strait of Hormuz, sparking concerns that Tehran is showcasing its ability to block international access to the world’s most important oil transit point._
> 
> ...


The last time they tried to shut down the Strait of Hormuz, the USA simply destroyed their navy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 7, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > An extremely dangerous situation. Iranian leaders are threatening to cut off the supply of oil shipped through this narrow channel. The slightest wrong move and a conflagaration could quickly follow.
> ...



  We go where we damn well please.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Straits are international waters by maritime law.
> ...


Neither the USA nor Iran have signed the UNCLOS treaty.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 7, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Been there before with them trying this. They didn't do well. lol
> ...



   I've seen chicken wings with more meat on em......


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 7, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > An extremely dangerous situation. Iranian leaders are threatening to cut off the supply of oil shipped through this narrow channel. The slightest wrong move and a conflagaration could quickly follow.
> ...


You sure do have a childish, simplistic and unsophisticated view of the world.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 7, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> Neither the USA nor Iran have signed the UNCLOS treaty.



Good... If it comes from the UN I wouldn't sign it either...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 7, 2018)

Mr Clean said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



  We're there all the time.


----------



## ESay (Aug 8, 2018)

Meathead said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Say that to Assad.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 8, 2018)

ESay said:


> Say that to Assad.



Got his email addy? I'll drop him a line...


----------



## cnm (Aug 8, 2018)

longknife said:


> Iranian leaders are threatening to cut off the supply of oil shipped through this narrow channel.


So where exactly does one find this Iranian threat?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 8, 2018)

ESay said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Obama is history.


----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > it is THEIR STRAIT? you got a link to that fantasy?
> ...



The Strair of Hormuz is only 29 miles wide. Iran claims its territorial waters to extend 12 miles while Oman does the same. That leave a tiny 5 mile-wide space for ships to traverse.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 9, 2018)

longknife said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You can see both shores there.........We understood that the Iranians had silk worm missiles there at the straits .........don't know if that is the case now.........was then..............

Bigger problem for us was the Kuwaiti mine fields and them putting mines in off the rigs............The Kuwaiti mine fields are basically square boxes........of circular current........Mine sweepers would clear a box.......then report it safe..........then the asshats would put more mines in the water................at that point..........we were not allowed to take them out yet.....when our ships got hit ......then the rigs were used as a training qualification to waste them...........

Their little ships were blown away.............and the people fell into the shark tank.  Doubtful many were alive after taking the hits..............

They try again............they will meet the same fate.


----------

